# Burning Log Turbo 10 Hi-tec



## justin.burke.5891 (Dec 29, 2017)

First post here so let’s jump right in...as the title says, my stove is a Burning Log Turbo 10 Hi-tec. This winter I feel as I’m starting to understand how the thing works but yet I’m still confused. I’ve recently learned it is a catalyst stove. I gave the cats a good blowing out with compressed air. Not sure if that was the right thing to do but the amount of ash that came out was amazing. I lit the stove that evening and seen the catalysts “light up”. Figured that was a good sign, but I had to get the stove top temp to around 500°F. Is that normal?  Do they work below that temp?  The stove was pumping out more heat than needed in our house. I also gather from a little research that the catalyst need replacing every few years. Who knows how old these ones are. Where do you get new ones?  I also noticed in the firebox a tube looping from the back of one side, to the front and back to the other side. On the back side of the front section there are slits in that tube. Is that where the “hi-tec” comes in? Like a hybrid stove?  I’ve seen on YouTube where secondary burn stoves use a tube like that but I don’t witness burning coming from the slits. If anyone has some knowledge of this stove or a manual, please chime it. I would greatly appreciate the input. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rspvt (Jan 12, 2019)

Did anyone respond? I'm trying to revive the same model after many years of storage.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 12, 2019)

Looks very much like a Kent stove, also from Australia (originated in New Zealand). Looks almost like a twin. Searched for a manual, nowhere to be found, so far. The company website has almost zero information.


----------



## chimneychick (May 25, 2021)

This stove is an Australian unit and is not tested nor listed in the Canadian market but does have a UL listing
I cannot find a manual anywhere

*Brand*Burning Log*Heating Type*Convection*Base Style*Pedestal*Fan*Optional 2 speed fan*Cook Top*Yes*Ash Pan*No*Finish*High Temperature Stove Paint (Charcoal)*Heating Capacity*240m² or 26 Squares
12.6kW*Dimensions (mm) height x width x depth*710mm H x 625mm W x 485mm D*Efficiency*69%*Baffle Material*12mm Steel*Firebox Side Lining*Bricks*Firebox Base Lining*Nil*Door Opening Size (mm)*435mm x 220mm*Flue Diameter*150mm / 6"*Domestic Boiler/Wetback*No Option*Warranty*15 Year Limited Warranty*Made In*Australia*Min Clearance - Rear Wall (mm)*100mm*Min Clearance - Side Wall (mm)*250mm*Min Clearance - Corner Installation (mm)*100mm*Minimum Hearth Size - Flat Wall Installs*900mm x 1000mm*Hearth Required Forward of Door Opening*300mm*Min Hearth Thickness (mm)*12mm


----------

